
How the Startup DoNotPay Got Their First 35,000 Customers in 7 Days - abouelatta
https://first1000.substack.com/p/donotpay
======
caymanjim
> DoNotPay, as many other great companies, started by a founder frustration.
> Joshua Browder, 18 at the time, had just gotten his driving license and
> racked up a portfolio of 30 or so parking tickets within nine months. He
> didn't have the money to pay for these $100-$200 tickets and so he had to
> find creative ways to get out of them.

> Their tagline is "Fight corporations, beat bureaucracy, and sue anyone at
> the press of a button."

Entitled <redacted> starts company to allow anyone to act like an entitled
<redacted>. Let's celebrate!

